# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > خبر: پلیر زیبا و کاملا ایرانی!

## imanx7

سلام ! من امروز واستون یه پلیر که گروه و شرکت خوذمون نوشتش رو واستون آوردم !!!

Imansoft iMPlayer 1.9PlusMetro







اسمشم گذاشتیم Imansoft iMPlayer 1.9PlusMetro 
اگه شما با طرح جدید مایکروسافت کار کرده باشید منظورم Windows Menu Metro ما هم سعی کردیم اینو مثل اون درست ! کنیم 
میدونم خیلی ضعف ها داره ولی تا جایی که میدونید ضعف های شو بگین تا تو ورژن 2.0 که تابستون 91 آماده میشه رفع کنیم! 
لازم به ذکر است این نرم افزار در این نسخه فعلا از فرمت های صوتی پشتیبانی میکنه!

نکته: البته این نرم افزار با دو آنتی ویروس قدرتمند تست شده و بدور از هرگونه ویروس است! خیالتان راحت باشه ! راحت و آسوده نصب کنید!

لینک دانلود
http://upload.iranvij.ir/images_bahm...8757399699.rar

دوستان گرامی بعد از دانلود و نصب نرم افزار حتما مشکلات این نرم افزار رو در همین تاپیک بگین! حتما بعد از استفاده در صفحه رسمی فیسبوک ما بپیوندید! باعث دل گرمی ما میشه!
------------------------------------------
اینم چند تا عکس از iMPlayer Pro یا iMPlayer 2.0:


این ورژن تاستون اماده میشه! ببخشید من بیشتر از این نمیتونم عکس بزارم! حتما نظراتتون رو درباره طراحیش بگین ممنون!

----------


## imanx7

یعنی کسی امنحانش نکرد!؟>@3

----------


## JaVa

دوست عزیز این برنامه ای که نوشتید یه چند تایی ایراد کوچولو داره  :بامزه: 

1)فایل ویدیویی رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه فقط یه خطا میده.
2) HELP کار نمی کنه.
3)دکمه About کار نمی کنه.
4)دکمه Update کار نمی کنه.
5) Alnum Art نمایش داده نمی شه.
6) اگه Visualization یا همون رقص نور بیشتری رو پشتیبانی می کرد بهتر بود.
7)هنگامی که موزیک رو از طریق Open With باز می کنی موزیک پخش نمی شه.

امیدوارم که در نسخه بعدی این مشکلات اصلاح بشه.

حالا من هم سئوال دارم.
1) با چه زبان برنامه نویسی نوشتی.
2)در صورت امکان کدش رو بذارید.

پیروز باشید./

----------


## imanx7

> دوست عزیز این برنامه ای که نوشتید یه چند تایی ایراد کوچولو داره 
> 
> 1)فایل ویدیویی رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه فقط یه خطا میده.
> 2) HELP کار نمی کنه.
> 3)دکمه About کار نمی کنه.
> 4)دکمه Update کار نمی کنه.
> 5) Alnum Art نمایش داده نمی شه.
> 6) اگه Visualization یا همون رقص نور بیشتری رو پشتیبانی می کرد بهتر بود.
> 7)هنگامی که موزیک رو از طریق Open With باز می کنی موزیک پخش نمی شه.
> ...


خیلی ممنون از دانلود و اجرای نرم افزار ! 
همه مواردی که گفتید صحیح ! ولی دکمه About هرکی امتحان کرده کار کرده! 
! در مورد سوالاتتون ! باید بگم از ورژن 1 تا 1.7 ما اینو با VB مینوشتیم ولی بعد از اون بخاطر طراحی گرافیکی بهتر شروع کردیم یا C++‎ نوشتیم ! 
در مورد درخواست دوم شما .... من در این مورد حرفی ندارم ولی اول باید با بچه های گروه صحبت کنم اگه اونا اجازه دادن حتما سورس برنامه رو میزارم!

----------


## سوداگر

> همه مواردی که گفتید صحیح ! ولی دکمه About هرکی امتحان کرده کار کرده!


برای منم که Win 7(64 bit) دارم کار نکرد
بهتر بود گرافیک اون رو با WPF درست می کردید که Skin هم بگیره.

----------


## imanx7

در مورد سیستم بیس  ها ! این نرم افزار هم در ویندوز های 64X و 86X جواب میده! در مورد skin سازی که شما فرمودین همچین ایده ای به ذهن ما خورد ولی دوست داشتیم که یه Skin مخصوص برای این پلیر داشته باشیم که Skin مورد نظر مون رو هم میبینید! Windows Menu Metor

----------


## samadblaj

*سلام میشه بگید با چه زبانی نوشتیدش؟
*

----------


## imanx7

با زبون سی! C++‎

----------


## samadblaj

*تبریک میگم خشکل و حرفه ای. خوشم اومد.

موفق باشید
*

----------


## imanx7

خیلی ممنون !!! منتظر ورژن 2.0 این نرم افزار باشید!..................
اگر ممنکه برایدل گرمی ما به صفحه رسمی ما در فیسبوک بپیوندید !
facebook.com\imansoft

----------


## samadblaj

*متاسفانه facebook ف ل ت ر ه  و منم الان ابزار دسترسی ندارم ولی بود رو چشم حتما.
*

----------


## JaVa

> متاسفانه facebook ف ل ت ر ه و منم الان ابزار دسترسی ندارم ولی بود رو چشم حتما.


خوب راست میگه من و این آقا چکار باید کنیم ف ی ل ت ره خبر مرگش/ :قهقهه: 
من میخوام بپیوندم به صفحه شما اما ای دل قافل. :متعجب:

----------


## m0hammad_01

دوست عزیز سلام.
تبریک میگم.نرم افزار خوبیه.البته مشکلاتی که دوستان مطرح کردن و منم باهاش برخورد کردم.مثل پنجره About.
یه نکته ای رو من فقط اضافه کنم.کار اصلی نرم افزار شما پخش صدا و تصویر هست.اما انگار اینطور نیست! مثلا ابزاری که مربوط به کنترل صدا و تصویر هست، به گوشه ای رانده شده و در کنار پنل های نمایش وضعیت میدیای مورد نظر نیست.منظورم اینه که چینش آبجکت های روی فرم از نظر طراحی، مناسب نیست.
این نظر بنده بود.

----------


## imanx7

خیلی ممنونم! از نظرت ! کاملا با نظر موافقم! منتظر iMPlayer 2.0 یا iMPlayer Pro باشید! حتما اگه تونستم ازش عکس میزارم تا ببنید !

----------


## imanx7

اینم چند تا عکس از iMPlayer Pro :
[IMG][/IMG]
ٌ
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

این ورژن تاستون اماده میشه! ببخشید من بیشتر از این نمیتونم عکس بزارم! حتما نظراتتون رو درباره طراحیش بگین ممنون!

----------


## JaVa

> این ورژن تاستون اماده میشه! ببخشید من بیشتر از این نمیتونم عکس بزارم! حتما نظراتتون رو درباره طراحیش بگین ممنون!


نظر شخصی من اینه که بهتر شده بخاطر اینکه:
عملیاتی مثل پخش Music , Video , Picture در یک گروه و ار این مهمتر اینه که با یک رنگ نشان داده شده است. که باعث میشه حافظه تصویری کاربر درک بهتری از دکمه های روی محیط داشته باشه.


دکمه های جدیدی مثل mail,rep errors,Service گذاشتی که واقعا جالبه و بدرد بخور.
و باز هم بنظر من گروه بندیت خیلی موثره در شناخت دکمه ها.


*یه قول هم باید بدی که همه ی دکمه ها کارشون رو بدرستی هر چه تمام انجام بدن. نه این که یکیشون کار کنه 4 تاشون کارنکنه.* :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 


یه سئوال برای من پیش اومدی اینارو چطور توی C++‎‎ درست کردی ؟ جلل خالق :متعجب:  :متفکر:  :گیج:  :گیج:  حالا اگه گفته بودی .net یه چیزی ولی C++‎ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

پیروز باشید.*

----------


## imanx7

سوالت کاملا بجا بود! من گفتم نسخه قبل گفتم با ++C نوشتیم .! تو این ورژن از چند تا زبون دیگه هم استفاده کردیم! مثل VB .Net جا های هم Delphi ! خوب دیگه اینم از گروه کوچیک و خلاق ماس دیگه!!............ منم چند تا سوال داشتم! به نظر شما میتونه این نرم افزار تجاری شه!؟

----------


## JaVa

> سوالت کاملا بجا بود! من گفتم نسخه قبل گفتم با ++C نوشتیم .! تو این ورژن از چند تا زبون دیگه هم استفاده کردیم! مثل VB .Net جا های هم Delphi ! خوب دیگه


دوست گرامی یه سری به این *تایپیک* بزن دوستان یه پیشنهاداتی برای محیط مترو دادن.شاید بدرد شما هم خورد :چشمک:

----------


## JaVa

با سلام و خسته نباشید :قلب: ....




> به نظر شما میتونه این نرم افزار تجاری شه!؟


اگه نظر منو می خوای *نه* *چرا* ؟

شما در صورتی می توانید این نرم افزار از لحاظ تجاری موفق کنید که:

1- شما نرم افزار پخش* Media Player Classic*  رو در نظر بگیر چند نوع فایل رو پشتیبانی می کنه(تا حالا این اتفاق برای من نیفتاده که یه فایل چند رسانه ای رو باش باز کنم جواب نده) ؟ نرم افزار شما چند نوع فایل رو پشتیبانی می کنه ؟
2- شما باید از همه ی شرکت هایی که در این زمینه هستن پیشی بگیرید مثلا از لحاظ کیفیت پخش موزیک و فیلم

*حالا این نظر من بود شاید دوستان نظر دیگری رو داشته باشند
امیدوارم مفید واقع شده باشه.*
خواهشا تشکر یادت نره :قهقهه: 
*موفق باشید.**

----------


## imanx7

> با سلام و خسته نباشید....
> 
> 
> 
> اگه نظر منو می خوای *نه* *چرا* ؟
> 
> شما در صورتی می توانید این نرم افزار از لحاظ تجاری موفق کنید که:
> 
> 1- شما نرم افزار پخش* Media Player Classic*  رو در نظر بگیر چند نوع فایل رو پشتیبانی می کنه(تا حالا این اتفاق برای من نیفتاده که یه فایل چند رسانه ای رو باش باز کنم جواب نده) ؟ نرم افزار شما چند نوع فایل رو پشتیبانی می کنه ؟
> ...


به نظرت احترام میزارم!
تا الان پلیر ما از فرمت های صوتی : *.mpg;*.mp1;*.mp2;*.mp3;*.ogg;*.wma;*.asf  پشتیبانی میکنه! و از فرمت های ویدئویی : *.avi;*.mpeg;*.mpg;*.m1v;*.wmv;*.asf;*.asx;*.qt;*.  mov رو با کیفیت HD پشتیبانی میکنه!
از نظر گرافیکی م که چیزی کم نداره!

----------


## m0hammad_01

دوست عزیز.عکس های نسخه جدید رو دیدم (البته همشو رو نکردی که :دی).خوبه. ولی اینکه کنترل مدیا و پنل نمایش اطلاعاتش کنار هم است یا نه رو ندیدم تو عکسا که تغییر دادی یا نه.
یه چیز دیگه.میگی کاملا ایرانی.خوب حداقل زبان فارسی هم اضافه کنین که کاربر بتونه انتخابش کنه.
در مورد اینکه آیا این پروژه تجاری میشه یا نه؟
دوستان گفتن.برای این که بتونی با پلیر های معروف با کدک های قوی (که رایگان هستن!!!) رقابت کنی باید خیلی بیشتر تلاش کنی اما یه چیزی رو مطمئنم، این نرم افزار، کارهای بزرگ و ایده های بهتری با خودش میاره.این مساله رو تجربه همگی تجربه کردیم.
منتظر نسخه جدید هستیم. :چشمک:

----------


## JaVa

> تو این ورژن از چند تا زبون دیگه هم استفاده کردیم! مثل VB .Net جا های هم Delphi ! خوب دیگه اینم از گروه کوچیک و خلاق ماس دیگه!!.


دوست عزیز میشه یه توضیحی در این زمینه بدید که چطور برای یه پروژه از چند زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کردید  ؟؟

با تشکر از شما.

----------


## سوداگر

> به نظرت احترام میزارم!
> تا الان پلیر ما از فرمت های صوتی : *.mpg;*.mp1;*.mp2;*.mp3;*.ogg;*.wma;*.asf  پشتیبانی میکنه! و از فرمت های ویدئویی : *.avi;*.mpeg;*.mpg;*.m1v;*.wmv;*.asf;*.asx;*.qt;*.  mov رو با کیفیت HD پشتیبانی میکنه!
> از نظر گرافیکی م که چیزی کم نداره!


Bravoo!

فقط میمونه اضافه کردن یه بخش برای تبدیل فرمت :تشویق:

----------


## imanx7

> Bravoo!
> 
> فقط میمونه اضافه کردن یه بخش برای تبدیل فرمت


خیلی ممنون حتما براش یک Plug-in مینویسیم واسه Convert
قیافه iMPlayer تغییر کرد:

----------


## pe32_64

عزیز داخلش  از چه تکنولوژی هایی استفاده شده؟
Direct show
MCI
Multimedia َapi خود ویندوز
کتابخانه های دیگه؟
میشه بگید برای پخش هر نوع فایل چه از چه تکنولوژی استفاده کردید؟

----------


## JaVa

> تو این ورژن از چند تا زبون دیگه هم استفاده کردیم! مثل VB .Net جا های هم Delphi ! خوب دیگه اینم از گروه کوچیک و خلاق ماس دیگه!!.
> دوست عزیز میشه یه توضیحی در این زمینه بدید که چطور برای یه پروژه از چند زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کردید ؟؟
> 
> با تشکر از شما.


اگه میشه به سئوال من هم جواب بدید.! :عصبانی:

----------


## سوداگر

قبلا توی سایت، آموزش داده بودند ولی از خیر جستجو گذشتیم!
How to create a DLL library in C and then use it with C#‎‎
اگه انگلیسی تون هم خوب نباشه، فقط به کدها و عکسها نگاه کنید کافیه
عمو گوگل هم هست
-------------------
خوب آقای Imanx7 به توافق نرسیدید که سورس اون نسخه قدیمی رو بذارید اینجا؟

----------


## MehdiTure

> خیلی ممنون حتما براش یک Plug-in مینویسیم واسه Convert
> قیافه iMPlayer تغییر کرد:


آقا من حاضرم امتیاز این برنامه رو بخرم. یه پیام خصوصیم بهتون دادم لطفا هرچه سریع تر جوابشو بدین.من فقط به خاطر همین موضوع ثبت نام کردم

موفق باشید

----------


## imanx7

اول از همه دوستان معضرت خواهی میکنم ! به دلیل برخی از کار ها نتونستم زیاد بیام نت!



> عزیز داخلش  از چه تکنولوژی هایی استفاده شده؟
>  Direct show
>  MCI
>  Multimedia َapi خود ویندوز
>  کتابخانه های دیگه؟
>  میشه بگید برای پخش هر نوع فایل چه از چه تکنولوژی استفاده کردید؟


  دوست عزیز سوالت ، سوال خوبی بود 
  این پلیر تحت ویندوز و هر برنامه نویس دیگه ای هم که بخواد تحت ویندوز برنامه بنویسه معلومه از ساده ترین راه رو انتخاب میکنه!
  ما هم از Multimedia apiویندوز استفاده کردیم چون هم راه ساده ای ، هم میشه  گفت یه استاندارده واسه ویندوز . البته بعضی مشکلات رو هم داره !




> اگه میشه به سئوال من هم جواب بدید.!


 ببخشید دوست عزیز دیر جواب شما رو میدم!
 هر برنامه نویسی میتونه تو یک پروژه از چند زبون استفاده کنه ! خوب شما  هرBase کارتون رو مثلا با سی مینویسید! و مثلا با VB چند .dll میسازید خوب  حالا واسه هر بخش dll مورد نظرتون رو فراخونی میکنید! فکر نمیکنم !کار سختی  باشه!  :/





> قبلا توی سایت، آموزش داده بودند ولی از خیر جستجو  گذشتیم!
> How to create a DLL library in C and then use it with C#‎‎
> اگه انگلیسی تون هم خوب نباشه، فقط به کدها و عکسها نگاه کنید کافیه
> عمو  گوگل هم هست
> -------------------
> خوب آقای Imanx7 به توافق نرسیدید که سورس اون نسخه قدیمی رو بذارید اینجا؟


ببخشید آقای دزفول ولی متاسفانه بچه ها اجازه دسترسی به سورس برنامه رو  نمیدن! شرمنده! ولی حتما بعد پایان پروژه Pro حتما برخی از سورس هاشو  براتون میزارم! ولی بازم قول نمیدم






> آقا من حاضرم امتیاز این برنامه رو بخرم. یه پیام خصوصیم بهتون دادم لطفا هرچه سریع تر جوابشو بدین.من فقط به خاطر همین موضوع ثبت نام کردم
> 
> موفق باشید


جناب شرمنده ولی این برنامه فروشی نیست!

----------


## سوداگر

> تما برخی از سورس هاشو براتون میزارم!


فقط نحوه خوندن یک فایل، و پلی کردن اون مهمه، نیازی به سورس کل پروژه نیست. همینقدر که ببینیم که بدون کامپوننتهای آماده یک فایل رو چه جوری میشه اجرا کرد برامون کافیه!

----------


## JaVa

سلام... 

دوست گرامی این Visualization یا رقص نور رو باید از کجا گیر اورد؟؟؟

برای vb.net

با تشکر

----------


## imanx7

> سلام... 
> 
> دوست گرامی این Visualization یا رقص نور رو باید از کجا گیر اورد؟؟؟
> 
> برای vb.net
> 
> با تشکر


این  Visaulization رو یکی از دوستام مینویسه!!!!!|
ولی اگه یه سرچ بزنی کامپاننت های آماده شو میتونی گیر بیاری

----------


## JaVa

> ولی اگه یه سرچ بزنی کامپاننت های آماده شو میتونی گیر بیاری


من همه ی اینترنت زیر رو کردم ....

چیزی نیافتم.


*
لطفا کمک کنید.!
*

----------

